# Asking for some guidance in career choices



## PVD24

I am posting to see what you guys/gals think. I am a 24 year old female with my Masters in Criminology and my Bachelors in Criminal Justice and am currently in the part time basic police officer intermittent academy in 
Foxboro and was sponsored by the Taunton PD.. I took the Police test for MA and scored a 98 in April and just took the RISP test and think I did well.. I want to get onto a force but things don't look well in MA.. so I am going to start of with an auxilliary force somewhere and hope for the best... Any other ideas that might help me get onto a force.. I covered the academic venues and am thinking of going on to work in my Phd. but I really want to be a police officer... so any thoughts would be appreciated... 
Thank you
-Jessica (PVD24)


----------



## John J

The job market for Law Enforcement sucks in MA right now. Your best bet is to pack your bags and move out of MA. Thats what I am about to do. As soon as I have enough cash saved I am out of here.


----------



## Guest

*Mass opportunities*

Sounds like you have the schooling behind you, but as for advice, I would also advise you to look outside of Massachusetts.I have been a Reserve Officer for a year and a half here and the openings just aren't out there. I was supposed to start the MSP academy last March and the funding fell through for that and there isn't any funding in the near future. I am going through the process for the Rochester NY police right now and the tentative academy is Jan 04. I know that they are giving another test in Dec and the deadline is this month.(they are looking for qualified woman as well) The NY State police is also having a test in the next couple of months.


----------



## dimen24

PDV24

I agree with the posts above about your situtation. In many cases MA depts. (local) will only hire you to P/T / Reserve, then when a F/T position opens up they will pull from the P/T'ers. Considering seniority of course. So if you are an Aux. Officer, you can wait until a F/T position opens. Which in MA could be awhile. Also as stated in the previous posts you could go out of state until the situtation improves here then you could come back :lol: Cities like LA, NY, Detroit etc. often have 3 or 4 tests in a year (or at least they used to, I haven't done much research in that area recently). The WWW is a great resource for you to obtain info.
Then there is always Campus Depts., some will take you with the P/T academy. Many colleges prefer it's officers to have a college education (hence it's a college) which you have plenty of. In many of those cases when you submit your resume it's scaned for keywords. So if your looking to apply there it might be helpful to go over some template police resumes. I know they sell books on this stuff, never having seen one myself I can't say how much help they are, but it's something to think about. This isn't concrete, just in general.


----------



## 2-Delta

Sounds like your on the right track PVD24, unfortunately in MA all you can do is hurry up and wait. :roll:


----------



## Southside

PVD,

Keep focused and do what you are doing, something will happen in mass if you stick to it. If you don't think you can wait and want to get things movin, NYPD is still taking applications for their next exam.....deadline is soon......go on their website and apply, it's free and quick.


----------



## PearlOnyx

I've done some dabbling down in Florida this year. There are jobs open everywhere. I recently passed the written and the physical for the Highway Patrol, and there are currently 150 to 200 positions open. So the opportunities are there if your willing to move.


----------



## PVD24

*Florida might be an option*

Florida might be an option.. my parents live in Florida half the year.. and the other half.. they are in CT... I just love New England... but if I can get some experience.. then why not... They don't even know how to spell Masters in Florida... no one goes on to college.. its not the environment I want to be in.. but if there are opportunities to advance.. I might give it a try.. (no offense to anyone in Florida)..lol.. My friend just got hired by New Bedford in November of last year... and went through the academy and has been on the job for about 3 months.. and his job is not even secure yet... This just sucks... do you guys think that more than normal... people want to be in Law Enforcement in MAss.. than any other states? Anyone have any positive things to say about the Attleboro Auxiliary? 
Have a great night everyone...
-Jessica (PVD24)


----------



## Finding Nemo

Go west Young Lady!

LAPD will take you in a heart beat. The dept loves candidates that are from The north east!

Best of luck to you!

David

:thumbup: 
:twisted:


----------



## Southside

Providence Police are still taking pre-applications too. :idea:


----------



## dimen24

Sorry this is off topic, I heard somewhere that LAPD officers get some type of rent reduction if they work in the same district/sector whatever it is that they live in. That true? What's the cost of living like out there?


----------



## Southside

For about 250k you can live in the beautiful beachfront ooops I mean crimefront community of Compton. It's not the best place, but there is a sub shop on one of the corners that makes a mean steak &amp; cheese (make sure you tip the crack addict hooker out front though, she can get cranky). :lol:


----------



## John J

9cr57 lapd said:


> Go west Young Lady!
> 
> LAPD will take you in a heart beat. The dept loves candidates that are from The north east!


If it's the West Coast you want try San Diego. I just came back from there. Absolutely beautiful. I went there to start the process for SDPD.
Right now they are testing once a month, every three months they have a test dedicated to out of town applicants. I must say that they are the best department I have ever tested with. The recruitment team is awesome. For example, there was a guy that was having trouble with the PAT test. I saw 4 recruiting officers jog along side him for the final portion of the exam to give him extra encouragement. He ended up passing.


----------



## Southside

JohnJ,

I heard that too. San Diego supposed to be really good. How many officers they looking to hire?


----------



## Finding Nemo

no rent reductions for living in the division that you work, i would not advise doing that..............

FYI: compton is a suburb of Los Angeles, has it's own police dept.

the only good thing to come out of compton are the tennis star williams sisters!

the city is extremly violent, you could not pay me enough $$$ to leave lapd and go to compton.
t: 

anywho, san diego is nice. (weather) i dont know too much about the agency.

:twisted:


----------



## Southside

lapd,

I did not know that......I thought Compton was covered by the LAPD. By the way, have you read the book COP by Mike Middleton (Retired LAPD). Tell you what, I would consider LA if I didn't have kids. Scared to bring them out there (due to money issues), wouldn't be able to live in the hills.


----------



## Guest

PVD24

With your schooling :rd: behind you, take an LE career with the Feds. Best job would be US Postal Service Inspector. Great pay &amp; bennies and also a 20 year retirement. Look around on the Gov't listings and you are sure to find an interesting LE job there. Best of all you can pretty much lateral around to different agencies if you grow tired with one aspect or another of your present job.

With this new Homeland Security gig going on, there's plenty to do. You can also choose to live where you want and transfer to different offices around the US. Wish I was young (and stupid) again since that is the path I would take. :L: OK wiseguys, take your cracks. :FM:


----------



## Southside

HousingCop said:


> PVD24
> 
> Wish I was young (and stupid) again since that is the path I would take. :L: OK wiseguys, take your cracks. :FM:


I doubt you would change the path you chose......I mean you were a big hit in tombstone, the Earps I heard were jealous. Quick Question.....Was Doc Holliday really that good?


----------



## mpd61

SAN JOSE!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I agree with HousingCop. Go Fed. At 24 with your education and your ambition for advancement, I think that would be a great path to take.

In MA, it appears that most of the time how educated you are doesn't make a difference in whether or not you will be hired for a police job. Some cops I know only have a GED. Affirmative action in MA has made it so that education is the least of the reasons why you would make it onto a police department.

It sounds as though you've done very well for yourself. I wouldn't put all your knowledge to waste sitting around waiting for a card in the mail from civil circus.


----------



## John J

shawnr76 said:


> I heard that too. San Diego supposed to be really good. How many officers they looking to hire?


They said they are looking to put 100 officers in their next academy, which is tentatively scheduled for July 2004. I hope I get an offer. I love San Diego County and every experience I have had dealing with any member of their department has been excellent. I'll give you another example, After I took the PAT test I got back to my hotel and realized that I had lost my license, I call the recruiter that I had been dealing with and he told me that if it turned up he would have an officer bring it by my hotel. I decided to take a ride back out to the PAT test site. When I arrived I saw a uniformed officer walking around the PAT course. My recruiting officer had sent an officer out to the PAT test site to search for my license and he ended up finding it. Now tell me do you think you would get that type of courtesy from ANY department in MA?



mpd61 said:


> SAN JOSE!!


I heard the starting salary is VERY high in San Jose.


----------



## John J

shawnr76 said:


> If you don't think you can wait and want to get things movin, NYPD is still taking applications for their next exam.....deadline is soon......go on their website and apply, it's free and quick.


Be careful with NYPD. They have a tendency to not tell you everything up front. Also their process is not set up well for out of state applicants. A good friend of mine went through the process. He passed everything and was just waiting for the final offer of employment. They called him ten days before the start of the academy and told him that he had seven days to find a place to live, and get a NY drivers license. He just happened to ask when he would start to get a paycheck, because they advertise that you get you full salary while in the academy, anyways, they told him that he would not get a check until the sixth or seventh week. WTF. Oh yeah one last kick in the balls, he needed to have a money order for $2500 by the second week for equipment. All this for $34000 a year to live and work in a shithole. No thanks.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Come to South Florida if you want to be a cop. Almost every agency down here is hiring and they don't rely only on a test score. Most departments from Palm Beach County to Miami-Dade are large agencies, Sheriff's being the largest. Stay away from the Highway Patrol. The crime rate is very high, so you'll get alot of experience in a short amount of time. Good luck!!


----------



## PVD24

*Thanks for all the advice.... one more ? though....*

Ok this will be the last question.. I promise... so I took everything you all said.. and am pondering my options.. I really don't have anything holding me to one place... so I can move whenever I want... kinda nice... but I don't want to work somewhere where I hate going to work... like Compton... or scared to leave my house... I am going to look at some Florida departments... and check those out... my parents live near Tampa.. so I would have the housing... so I will check that area.. but the question that I do have is... 
I just got hired by the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) for the TF Green Airport in Warwick, Rhode Island... I went through all the tests... the interviews... the hell of a 10 hour day of lifting boxes.. and medical clearances... but I passed them all and heard from HR within a couple of weeks that I was officially hired and have a training in November and will start at the airport after that... only part time...

Now here's the question... do you guys think that I should take this part time gig.. as a way to get my foot into the door on a Federal level... or just ignore the screener position because it won't help in the long run.. I work for the Department of Youth Services right now.. and would stay on full time.. and only do the screener position part time.. but don't know if it is even worth it.... What do you guys / gals think?


----------



## Southside

Nevermind that.....

You can go on the Secret Service website

DEA, FBI, and ATF websites as well. You clearly have the education qualifications to become a Special Agent....Go for it. Make us proud.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

You'll get sick of the TSA position quickly. You want to go somewhere that offers you different options ie; patrol, vice, investigations, etc. If your looking into law enforcement, then go after a LE job. Don't settle for something close because you won't be satisfied. Alot of federal jobs look good in the movies, but aren't all they are cracked up to be. If you want to be a cop, then be a cop!! 
Good luck!!


----------



## Cadet101

If I where you I would start applying for some Federal positions, Get in contact with DEA, ATF, etc... you meet the qualifications easy. Well, actually some require at least some experience but with having that extra masters degree in criminology, that may waive some of the experience. Anyways, just my opinion, but, with your education, TSA, is not for you. My buddy works there and hates it, you stand in one spot all day screening luggage and bags. But he don't have the education that you do, yet, he's doing it while going to school, for him its just a job. You worked your ass off for your education and paid thousands to attend school, don't waste it on being a bag checker for some airport for cheap pay. Im 21 and on my way to getting my bachelors in C.J. as well, possible thinking law school after or masters. I currently work for a campus police department now. Im gonna be in your shoes pretty soon with tough decisions to make as well. Im so thinking Florida myself when I finish getting at least my bachelors, then find a police position, and go back to school to further my education once I have my career at least established. 
Just my thoughts on your question. *GOOD LUCK* &amp; *STAY SAFE*
-Michael :wink:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

PVD24, You want to go for the F.B.I. nothing else. If you want to get your feet wet and join another police agency thats great. TSA would be a great federal security clearance to obtain and then move on to the F.B.I.,especially with your education + being a feamle they will snatch you right up. I am not saying they would hire you just because you are a female but the ratio in trying to hire females is in demand take advantage. If there is one piece of advise do not wait for any Massachusetts Police agancy
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Guest

BHCCPD

FBI, are U kidding me? With all the black eyes they have been getting lately? Don't you read the Herald? They say that's all long past them now. Ya right. Remember when Johnny Boy AKA "Zip" was their rising star around these parts? They even floated his name at becoming BPD Commissioner one day. 

Remember, after the local prosecutors are done dismissing your case, whatever it may be, these guys pick up the ball for a second bite at the apple. I hope you can say Leavenworth Kansas 3 times fast because by the time they are through with you, you'll be there......... busting rocks. 

They catch you in a lie or you lie to them &amp; they find out, you are facing a federal felony. They seem to be the IAD of choice nowadays. I'd stay far away from them as possible. We all know what the acronym FBI stands for, don't we? 

It ain't all Scully &amp; Moulder stuff you know. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## PVD24

so I'm getting mixed reviews over here..lol.. 
Some say.. go for the TSA.. and a few say don't even bother... I know I have to make the decision on my own but I am trying to guage from everyone's experience... I started looking into the Florida Police Departments and Sherriff's Departments... 

My parents live near Tampa... and so that is where I will start looking.. I know Tampa is hiring.. I figure.. if I stay on the job in Tampa for 4-5 years.. then try to get back up to MA... I should have a better chance.. what do you guys think..?

In Tampa... they don't even have a wage differential for a Masters... they were like.. "what's that" the officers with a Bachelor are @ the top in Tampa... and get close to a 100 dollar difference in pay... so Im psyched about that...

so if I stay in Tampa for 4 years... what are my chances of getting on a force in MA by then... is it even worth it?
-Jessica


----------



## Southside

Jessica,

Asking if it would be a good move is a difficult question to ask. I know that a guy joined Baltimore and then went to Watertown and got on. Remember this though, once you leave, you lose residency, with civil service that is a huge boost. If your desire is to become a Mass Cop, I would apply to non civil service departments who do not require you to live in their towns. Purchase a home or apartment in a civil service town that would make a difference with residency. This way you will get experience as a PO and you would have residency preference. Once the next exam takes place, you will be that much stronger. To be 100% honest, it is not easy to get a job up here. One thing to know though is that you will begin to see quite a few retirements from the post-vietnam era. I spoke to a Sarge in Quincy that told me they are going to be looking to hire as many as 50 new cops within the next 4 years. If I were you I'd go on different department webpages and send some of these Cheifs emails with a simple question regarding their hiring outlook. I did this last year and gained quite a bit of info. 

Shawn


----------



## Finding Nemo

shawn, i did not read that book that you asked me about, as for the kids, thats why we moved back home to mass.....didnt want to raise my family in lala land !


----------



## LeadDog17

*Re: Thanks for all the advice.... one more ? though....*



PVD24 said:


> *Ok this will be the last question.. I promise*... so I took everything you all said.. and am pondering my options


PLEASE, continue asking questions. You seem to have started your own little career FAQ page on the board. These are some great questions that I'm sure lots of people have but are afraid to ask. SOOOO, ASK AWAY!

I'll post my opinion on some of this when I have some free time, but lots of good advice is coming out on this


Eric


----------



## PVD24

Thanks for all the replies... this is a great forum... I know its my career and I seem to have my own section... (can't get better than that)..lol..
I am in a tough situation... don't know where to start... or to continue... Im in a Basic Reserve Police Officer Academy right now.. and I am going to complete that... and then figure out my next move... probable auxiliary.. then hopefully reserve.. then full time.. (Im dreaming aren't I).. 
I can teach Criminal Justice in College.. but I can't work in the field.. due to budgets... how pathetic is that...

So I just want to thank you guys / gals for the advice.. and I just spoke to some Sargent in Tampa... who wanted all my info.. and papers for the police officer position ASAP... so we shall see... I still will keep my house in Mass.. but will live in Tampa.. if that is the route I choose... so will I be able to keep residency.. if I do that... and do females receive any extra bonus' to get hired because of our ovaries...? (lol) In Tampa.. it seems if it does... so just am curious as to hiring women in Mass...
Have a great night... stay safe..
-Jessica


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

PVD24 said:


> Thanks for all the replies... this is a great forum... I know its my career and I seem to have my own section... (can't get better than that)..lol..
> I am in a tough situation... don't know where to start... or to continue... Im in a Basic Reserve Police Officer Academy right now.. and I am going to complete that... and then figure out my next move... probable auxiliary.. then hopefully reserve.. then full time.. (Im dreaming aren't I)..
> I can teach Criminal Justice in College.. but I can't work in the field.. due to budgets... how pathetic is that...
> 
> So I just want to thank you guys / gals for the advice.. and I just spoke to some Sargent in Tampa... who wanted all my info.. and papers for the police officer position ASAP... so we shall see... I still will keep my house in Mass.. but will live in Tampa.. if that is the route I choose... so will I be able to keep residency.. if I do that... and do females receive any extra bonus' to get hired because of our ovaries...? (lol) In Tampa.. it seems if it does... so just am curious as to hiring women in Mass...
> Have a great night... stay safe..
> -Jessica


If you own your house here in Massachusetts just remember to file you taxes here, that should keep your residency status


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

> so if I stay in Tampa for 4 years... what are my chances of getting on a force in MA by then... is it even worth it?
> -Jessica


Slim. Another problem with Massachusetts Civil Circus--you have to live here. Without residency status, you have a snow balls chance in hel$ of getting hired. You can always try for the non-civil service departments. Also, the situation is not as dire as people on this board make it out to be. Officers ARE getting hired, it is not hopeless.


----------



## fscpd907

PVD24

Many college police departments will hire with the reserve academy and college degree. The college will then send you off to either the next SSPO or F/T MCJTC Academy. Most college PD's will send you out for other training after the academy (RAD / COBWEB) and it looks great on the resume. Take a look at both the "Best and Worst College PD's" on this site and you will see which ones offer: Police Work / Training / Good Pay. Maybe another way to go until a F/T job comes up and you will get paid for your efforts unlike AUX Police.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Once you move to Florida and you see all the different opportunites you have in law enforcement you won't want to move back to Mass. 

PS its 85 degrees right now!!


----------



## dekk

Not that my advice is worth shit but I think you should figure out what you want to do in law enforcement. I mean, DEA, FBI are law enforcement but in my opinion they arent cops, theyre investigators (and do some real heavy investigations.) Cops work the streets, know the streets, know how to deal with people and situations on the streets. There is nothing wrong with wanting to do investigative work on the Federal level, and while I have no real problems with Feds they couldnt walk a foot patrol in the ghetto at 2AM, or do a car stop by themselves alone on a country road with no back up, or know the alleys or rooftops or dirtroads in a neighborhood the way a cop does. Feds know whats going on a certain street because street cops tell them. And while they have the glamour, and the power of the Federal Prosecutor...on the street theyre sloppy.
In case you havent guessed, Im pushing you to be a uniformed cop somewhere, on patrol in a car or on a foot post anywhere you can. That is if you really want to be a cop. If your goal is just to carry a gun and a badge then I dont know what to tell you....except DO NOT take a job as a baggage screener. Hey, you asked for advice right?


----------



## MVS

Like fscpd907 said, Check for some colleges. Although there's not a ton of money to be made at this level, most College PD's do offer some GREAT training opportunities and can make your resume look pretty sharp. Training &amp; experience are keys to your future in LE. :lol:


----------



## Southside

dekk said:


> Not that my advice is worth shit but I think you should figure out what you want to do in law enforcement. I mean, DEA, FBI are law enforcement but in my opinion they arent cops, theyre investigators (and do some real heavy investigations.) Cops work the streets, know the streets, know how to deal with people and situations on the streets. There is nothing wrong with wanting to do investigative work on the Federal level, and while I have no real problems with Feds they couldnt walk a foot patrol in the ghetto at 2AM, or do a car stop by themselves alone on a country road with no back up, or know the alleys or rooftops or dirtroads in a neighborhood the way a cop does. Feds know whats going on a certain street because street cops tell them. And while they have the glamour, and the power of the Federal Prosecutor...on the street theyre sloppy.
> In case you havent guessed, Im pushing you to be a uniformed cop somewhere, on patrol in a car or on a foot post anywhere you can. That is if you really want to be a cop. If your goal is just to carry a gun and a badge then I dont know what to tell you....except DO NOT take a job as a baggage screener. Hey, you asked for advice right?


Dekk,

I agree with you to a point. I myself want to become a cop. I can understand part of your point, your right in regards that some feds can't do the ghetto thing a 2am but, you cannot tell me the the men and women working for the DEA undercover in Mexico, Columbia, etc. don't have the balls of a street cop.

Pvd,

This is how I feel and take it for what it is, my opinion. In the criminal justice system there will always be conflict among different agencies whether they are state, local, federal, etc. You however have the education to pursue most of the careers in this field. You are 24 years old, if your heart is with becoming a cop, then go after it. If your heart is federal, state, etc. go after it. Because when your out there doing the job, how you feel about your job is one of the most important aspects. Your education and qualifications don't help anyone if your attitude of the job sucks. Just understand that in police work you have brothers and sisters that need you to be dedicated to what you do. There may come a time when they need your assistance to a life threating situation, if you love the job, you will be there without any hesitation, to me that is more valuable than the degrees. Don't get me wrong, the degrees will open the door but, once inside you make the decisions and choices that build your reputation. Good luck and I wish you the best with any choice you make.


----------



## tomahawk

shawnr76 said:


> I can understand part of your point, your right in regards that some feds can't do the ghetto thing a 2am but, you cannot tell me the the men and women working for the DEA undercover in Mexico, Columbia, etc. don't have the balls of a street cop.


Shawn, I think dekk was trying to say that the FBI/DEA guys don't have the *experience* of being on the street. Whether or not they can hold their own is a different story.

PVD, if you really want to be a cop, go for it. The TSA job is probably not going to be terribly beneficial, but it's a paycheck. Try looking for a dispatch job somewhere, at least then you can deal with the daily routine and work with other officers directly.

-Mike :2c:


----------



## drewpopo

*Geting on*

I must be off a little bit, there is some good info here, but if you want to be a police officer there is no point in joining a fedral agency. The pay with the feds is good but face it your not a cop, its a total diffrent ball game, and total diffrent rules. I was going to head out of state to be a p.o. but I stuck with it in MA. I have several friends that left the state that I used to work with when I was part time, and they all hate there jobs. Being away from family and friends will only make you a un happy cop.Young lady get yourself into a full time academy!!!! With your education, and being a female yopu have a great chance in becoming a cop in MA. Other states do not have police dept's with as much education as MA. good luck to you.


----------



## PVD24

Ok... here is another twist and turn for everyone... I am still looking for a LE position... and have interviewed for a Campus Police Officer's position... how does everyone feel about getting their foot in the door with a Campus job.. Do regular departments look down on Campus police or are they well respected with the rest... I think the interview went well.. actually enjoyed myself and the people were great... and am hoping for a positive response from them... but don't want this to hinder my future in LE.... just a few thoughts... Thanks for all the feedback on this list... 
-PVD24


----------



## LeadDog17

PVD24 said:


> Ok... here is another twist and turn for everyone... I am still looking for a LE position... and have interviewed for a Campus Police Officer's position... how does everyone feel about getting their foot in the door with a Campus job.. Do regular departments look down on Campus police or are they well respected with the rest... I think the interview went well.. actually enjoyed myself and the people were great... and am hoping for a positive response from them... but don't want this to hinder my future in LE.... just a few thoughts... Thanks for all the feedback on this list...
> -PVD24


I think it depends on the campus and on the attitudes toward campus police held by the other agencies to which you apply.

I think YOU"RE attitude toward the job, your character, willingness to learn, grow, and succeed count for more than where you were working. These are the factors that will determine your whether or not you are a high quality candidate.

My initial thought is that you should go for the campus job. Particularly if it is a great campus (a few of them are better than most municipalities, in my opinion), or if you want to remain in Massachusetts. You seem to be intelligent, motivated, goal oriented. If that's the case, those attributes will show themselves if the opportunity for a different job presents itself.

-Eric


----------



## Guest

*Full Time Opportunities*

You might be well served to find a department that will sponsor you through the full-time academy. That will open up lots of doors for you. Several Academies will be starting in the spring with Boylston currenlty on Float Status with a tentative start date of mid-February. You got the full time Academy and you'll have a much better chance of getting on full time with a non civil service town. Good Luck!


----------



## Dr.Magoo

PVD24 said:


> Ok... here is another twist and turn for everyone... I am still looking for a LE position... and have interviewed for a Campus Police Officer's position... how does everyone feel about getting their foot in the door with a Campus job.. Do regular departments look down on Campus police or are they well respected with the rest... I think the interview went well.. actually enjoyed myself and the people were great... and am hoping for a positive response from them... but don't want this to hinder my future in LE.... just a few thoughts... Thanks for all the feedback on this list...
> -PVD24


If you have the chance to get on a quality Campus Department that is willing to send you to the academy, then do it. Along with the academy, you often get excellent street experience. I started with a campus department and was sent to the academy. I received numerous specialized training courses. I now work for a municipal department. Always keep your options open, and NEVER turn down any additional training.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Just wondering how your making out. Has anything opened up for you yet?? Hopefully the new year will bring new opportunities for you !! Maybe the Dudley LT can give you a job :lol:


----------



## Tackleberry22

I say go for it. You have nothing to lose. I agree with LeadDog and the others; it's good experience and it is something for you to do while this state and the municipalities in the state rectify this fine mess that they have gotten into. It'll be awhile before departments being to hire again in large numbers. 
Its a job; and in this state LE jobs are short and few, so one can't be too picky with what he or she wants. If it is offered to you, work there and gain the experience, training (if you don't have it), and knowledge while waiting for your main goal to open up. 
If it is something that you would like to do, go for it; don't let anyone drag you down to change your mind. Some people are blessed with luck and get the jobs that they want, so its easy for them to talk negative about the jobs of others. The little extra that you go through helps out in the long run; even though at the current time it seems to be a pain in the butt journey.


----------



## msp2845

Take anything you can get for the experience. Unfortunately, agencies in the Commonwealth don't hire all that often and positions are extremely competitive. Then, if you can make a lateral move later or test for another agency, your background will come into play in later interviews.


----------



## PVD24

*Just an update*

Just to give you all an update on my career...lol
I was offered a position at a college campus and took the position.. I have only been there a couple of weeks.. and am learning the ropes.. and enjoying myself... I haven't given up on a full time municipal job.. but this will be great experience in the mean time...

I am starting my PhD in Humanities in September and plan to start teaching before that... so that will also be a little bit of income coming my way...

How did everyone else make out with employment this New Year?
-PVD24


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Congradulations PVD24!!! 

Hope it works out good for you and stay safe out there!!

P.S. Florida is still looking for a few good men/women and its 80 degrees here


----------

